# New Linksys WAP200E and security



## birostick (Aug 31, 2009)

This will be set-up for a hotel scenario where guests will be able to access this free of charge.

I would like to know if there is any way that they could input a key or password in order for them to use it so it would be somewhat limited to just hotel guests.

Thank You.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

That's a nice unit. You need more external "stuff" to do that. There are several commercial and open-source products for setting up free or paid Wireless hot spots. Probably the most popular software is ChilliSpot. Their web site is here. It also has a diagram and an explanation on how it works. Basically it pops up a login screen to access the internet when your Guests connect and open their web browser. And you could change the password every month or so to keep leechers off your network.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm glad you asked this question. I did some reading after my last post. It would appear much has changed recently in the area of Wi-Fi hot spot software. Looks like most of the development for Chillispot has split between DD-WRT, which does not support your WAP200E, and CoovaChilli, which now requires a separate Radius server, making it too complex to setup for free access. Hopefully either DD-WRT will add support for the WAP200E or CoovaChilli will release a version that uses a single username/password system.


----------

